# Help... ASAP



## 2008paul (Jun 23, 2010)

My bro just said his rabbit just went on his back started kicking it's feet and then started flopping all over the place and now he thinks he is dead. 

Any idea guys?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like its been shot


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Someone needs to check if its alive and if it is then you need to ring or take it to a vet asap


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

First of all someone needs to check if the poor bunny is alive or not.
If he/she is alive then they need to be taken to the vet right away.

Although if my bunny did that I would have taken them straight to the vet without hesitation.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it sounds like a fit, check the rabbit is alive and if he is some one needs to take the poor thing to a vet asap


----------



## 2008paul (Jun 23, 2010)

I went to his house after posting this topic and he is dead 
Not sure what off but only thing is he is still warm and I thought pets go cold quick when they die? 

Thank you for all de help guys


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Whenever an animal is sick like that you should get them straight to the vets.


----------



## 2008paul (Jun 23, 2010)

crofty said:


> Whenever an animal is sick like that you should get them straight to the vets.


We would have, but when it went on it's back and started kicking it's legs it died like less than a min after.

They would have bin no way to get there before it died


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

you are a numpty:smile:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

2008paul said:


> We would have, but when it went on it's back and started kicking it's legs it died like less than a min after.
> 
> They would have bin no way to get there before it died


But you had time to post on a forum?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if any animal or human fits you need to protect their heads from hitting the floor, this may well have prevented his death. 

Its worth letting the breeder know this has happened. if he wants to know the cause then the vets can do a postmortem


----------

